# Circovirus expertise needed, please



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Hello-

A terribly down and injured pigeon, thought to be an Indian Fantail/Archangel cross and now named Winter, was brought into a San Jose shelter and taken in by MickaCoo. The vet tested and found him to be positive for circovirus. He's made an incredible recovery and is doing much better but I need advice on how to properly place him. 

Is circovirus a danger to an adopters' pigeons? Does Winter now need a non-pigeon/dove placement? Is it a common finding?

Any real world advice from you and your experts would be much appreciated.

Picture attached.

Thank you!


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

There is no treatment for circovirus, and it is transmitted horizontally (feces, inhalation of fecal material). If you want to place the bird (and that's a big IF) it will need to go into a household as the only bird. Most birds with circovirus die, it's not a nice way to go. Please read the following article so you can come to your own conclusions.

http://www.bioone.org/doi/full/10.1647/1082-6742(2000)014[0154:CIONB]2.0.CO;2


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Circovirus in pigeons is like AIDS in humans. It affects immune system mostly. Bird carrier of the virus can live for years without having problems. This bird will make a great pet it is so pretty.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

I couldn't access the article JGregg posted so I did a search and found this: http://www.pigeoncote.com/vet/circo/circo.html

I hadn't heard of the virus before. Does it look like her tail feathers were trimmed like they do for breeding? Beautiful bird. I hope you can find a good home for Winter.


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Why did the Vet test the bird for circovirus? Where there problems with the feathers? Or were there lesions?

I can email the PDF of the article to you if you want.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

JGregg said:


> There is no treatment for circovirus, and it is transmitted horizontally (feces, inhalation of fecal material). If you want to place the bird (and that's a big IF) it will need to go into a household as the only bird. Most birds with circovirus die, it's not a nice way to go. Please read the following article so you can come to your own conclusions.
> 
> http://www.bioone.org/doi/full/10.1647/1082-6742(2000)014[0154:CIONB]2.0.CO;2


*Hi GREGG, I have an artical by Dr Colin Walker here in front of me he says that about 5% show symptoms the other 95% show no signs of sickness and do not develop clinical symptoms they do not become sick if they are tested the results will be positive .Those that do not become sick after a period of time clear the virus from their system. When this happens the birds immune system becomes normal . This artical was in a Racing Pigeon Digest a year or two ago.* GEORGE


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Could I have a link to the article? From what I've read circovirus is a death sentence.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

*I emailed Colin Walker directly and here is his reply...*

Hi Charis,

Circo virus is a common disease of pigeons world wide. Many infected pigeons fail to clear the virus and they are a potential source of infection when mixed with other pigeons. Winter should be kept away from other pigeons and be re-tested for Circo virus every 6 months. If he still carrying the virus in 12 months time it is likely that he is a chronic carrier. In the meantime treating any concurrent disease and ensuring that he is on a good diet and well cared for will maximise his chance of clearing the virus.

Regards,
Dr. Colin Walker


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Thank You*

Thank you, everybody, for your help on this.

I couldn't access Jennifer's referenced article either and would love a PDF copy, thanks.

I did see Dr. Walker's article and how nice to have a direct recommendation from him- thank you, Charis.

Winter arrived at the vet with a gaping maggot-filled wound in his abdomen ("I could stick my thumb in it" the vet said), just off of his cloaca. He was very down and very, very thin. The first day they didn't even dare draw blood or dust for lice. They just gave fluids & oxygen and cleaned the wound.

The next day he was a little more stable and they were able to draw blood. RBC count is low at 20% and WBC count is high at 40k. They also dusted for lice, treated for trich and cleaned his wound again. 

He had trouble standing and eating and this was thought possibly to be neurological though now it is thought more related to his wound and condition. That is why he was tested.

He is self-feeding now and ready to go home but I need a non-pigeon/dove foster home for him in the SF/Bay Area of California. His wound is almost fully healed now, from the inside out.

Several of his tail feathers were clipped (as were some from his bottom) to better access the wound.

Does anyone know of a non-pigeon/dove home that could provide foster care for him?


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I might, I'll ask my ex. He is a huge animal lover and kept pigeons and doves for many years, lives in a nice apartment now in San Rafael with two bird-friendly cats and a small service dog who is also bird-friendly. I will see what his situation is these days, I know he misses living in a house and having pigeons very much. I hope Winter continues to feel better.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Charis said:


> Hi Charis,
> 
> Circo virus is a common disease of pigeons world wide. Many infected pigeons fail to clear the virus and they are a potential source of infection when mixed with other pigeons. Winter should be kept away from other pigeons and be re-tested for Circo virus every 6 months. If he still carrying the virus in 12 months time it is likely that he is a chronic carrier. In the meantime treating any concurrent disease and ensuring that he is on a good diet and well cared for will maximise his chance of clearing the virus.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

JGregg said:


> There is no treatment for circovirus, and it is transmitted horizontally (feces, inhalation of fecal material). If you want to place the bird (and that's a big IF) it will need to go into a household as the only bird. Most birds with circovirus die, it's not a nice way to go. Please read the following article so you can come to your own conclusions.
> 
> http://www.bioone.org/doi/full/10.1647/1082-6742(2000)014[0154:CIONB]2.0.CO;2


I don't think anyone with pigeons would want to knowingly introduce this virus onto their property.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

http://www.pigeoncote.com/vet/circo/circo.html
http://www.racingpigeondigest.com/archives/featured_articles/93
http://www.sanpo.co.za/doctorsroom/robconradie2.htm


----------



## penname (Jul 28, 2008)

Elizabethy said:


> Thank you, everybody, for your help on this.
> 
> I couldn't access Jennifer's referenced article either and would love a PDF copy, thanks.
> 
> ...


Wow Winter has been through a lot poor thing. After such a fight to survive I really hopes he finds an amazing person to love him and give him a great home, wishing you the best. He's a beautiful boy isn't he


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

*UPDATE on Winter*

Winter has been taken in as a foster by a wonderful, caring couple that volunteers at SFACC. They do not have birds. 

He is eating a lot and loves his heating pad.

Thank you for all the help and info.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Elizabethy said:


> Winter has been taken in as a foster by a wonderful, caring couple that volunteers at SFACC. They do not have birds.
> 
> He is eating a lot and loves his heating pad.
> 
> Thank you for all the help and info.


I'm so glad Winter has found a spot. He is a gorgeous bird and deserves the best in life after all he has been through.

Terry


----------



## penname (Jul 28, 2008)

That is terrific news! He really deserves a good home after all he's been through. Thanks for letting us know, it's always nice to read about happy endings


----------



## barnam (Aug 24, 2009)

I think I know this bird from somewhere!


----------



## barnam (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh right... that's the bird on my shoulder.


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Hi, Barna! Hi, Winter!*

Hi, Barna! Hi, Winter!

PT, meet MickaCoo's newest foster dad, Barna! And you've already met Winter and look how beautifully he's doing!

He's been steady gaining weight and strength under the conscientious care of Barna and wife Kathleen and is doing *great*!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hello Barna and welcome to Pigeon-Talk! It's great to see you here with your gorgeous bird, Winter! Thank you so very much for taking this bird in. I hope we will be seeing more photos and posts from you and Winter!

Terry


----------



## barnam (Aug 24, 2009)

Thank you! I will participate as best I can. This site really seems like a treasure trove for information. I will be reading and researching a lot on here, I'm sure.

Thank you to those who posted about the circo virus. Needless to say, Winter will not be bothered by it and easily shake it 

I'm new to pigeons, but as an animal person, I have always loved them and been aware and mindful of them. I have been known to carry around birdseed with me to try and help out pigeons in bad shape. In fact I have been sampling this forum years ago, when I was looking for resources for what to do, should I come across an injured pigeon. As a city boy and someone who is drawn to the condition of "everyday" animals and their fate at humans' hands, I guess it's no wonder that I ended up with feral and stray cats (4) and pigeons.

I don't have a lot of online presence, but I do maintain a website about kick-ass vegan baking (primarily pizza) at: www.ethicalpizza.com .


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)

Oh wow those pizzas look delicious! I love bread in any shape or form. I may have to try my hand at making one.  Thank you for taking handsome Winter in.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Fantastic news! I am so glad Winter has a loving home- 

I love the website Barnam! --- LOVE the DOUGH recipie- I think that's what for dinner tonight- homemade PIZZA!  Who would have thought I'd find tonights recipie on PT!


----------



## barnam (Aug 24, 2009)

Glad you like the site! Let me know how it turns out...


----------

